# Why...



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

do we let people in perfectly fine physical shape use crossbows? :rant: Please someone explain


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Why do we let people in perfectly fine physical shape use compound bows.:rant: Please someone explain


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Why do we let archers have 91 days in the field? :rant: Please someone explain.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Why are you such a cry baby!!!!!!
Not a rant just stating 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

do we let people in perfectly fine physical shape use anything but a self bow? :rant: Please someone explain.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Great 8th post. Enjoy it while you can.......


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Why do we let people with half a perfectly good brain post crap like this:rant:


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Compound = skill ....crossbow =gave up on a challenge/ granted the use of a crossbow for the handicapped community is beneficial and acceptable imho.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Why do we let perfectly healthy people use 30-06? 

Why do we let perfectly healthy people drive cars. Can't they walk????


----------



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

I know you have to crawl before you can walk but come on now.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Why do we let anybody who can buy a license and pull back a bow shoot at live animals?


----------



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Why do we let anybody who can buy a license and pull back a bow shoot at live animals?


Because i dont like PETA.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> do we let people in perfectly fine physical shape use anything but a self bow? :rant:.


Tell me about it.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

walleye_18 said:


> Because i dont like PETA.


Your missing the point, but by your original post, Im not surprised.


----------



## Den66 (Nov 1, 2005)

Why are there so many stupid people in the world, and no hunting permits available to trim their growing numbers down?


Why do so many people have to whine and cry about something so trivial as letting a few hunters use a crossbow?


Why did I even bother wasting my time reading this crap?


----------



## riverrat424 (Oct 20, 2008)

im just stating my opinion here that using a crossbow does not require nearly the skill as a compound, i hate the fact of being able to shoot a deer out there 50-60 yds with damn good accuracy.im just saying that if i have a nice buck out there with my compound that far im not taking the shot pretty sure guys with a crossbow would. so i have to agree i definetly dont understand it.


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

I lay in fencerows dressed in a ghillie suit. Face down on the ground. Waiting to shoot a deer. No trees to climb. No way to hide a blind. Just laying in the weeds. Only way to get close.

Too bad this past fall a hook on my pack (which I rest my crossbow on) was snagged on my string. The 3-1/2 year old 8 pt would have been dead.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Why do some people want to impose their beliefs on others.
Some kind of arrogant control thing....


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

sillyness! IBTL


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

walleye_18 said:


> do we let people in perfectly fine physical shape use crossbows? :rant: Please someone explain


Do we have a reason to stop them? Any restriction by government on our liberties must be reasonable or it risks costing the society that imposes it. States all over the country were getting the gains of higher new hunter recruitment and additional participation in hunting. Why wouldn't Michigan get in on that?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Its the way we are... Making things easier to achieve the same thing..


----------



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry guys just messin around :lol:


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

because it is the law!


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

Why do we let people with half a perfectly good brain post crap like this 

half???


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

clintonking2.0 said:


> Compound = skill ....crossbow =gave up on a challenge/ granted the use of a crossbow for the handicapped community is beneficial and acceptable imho.


Long bow = skill. Compound = just gave up on the challenge.
Okay, I don't really belive that but one could make the argument.

Compounds are getting faster, lighter, shorter, more powerful every time a new modle comes out. That seems to be okay. Turn it horizontal and put a different looking trigger release and that is somehow less skillful or ethical.
I've never shot a crossbow. Maybe it is easier to kill a deer with one.
It's also might be easier with a compound bow in a tree, over bait, in full camo, using cover scent, and drawing with a release than it is to shoot a deer with a longbow from the ground at 15 yards wearing a loin cloth and hoping the wind is in your favor.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I am very thankful for the new regulations on crossbows. I choose not to use one, but for the first time in my life, it gives my Dad the confidence he needs to join me and my brothers on a week long bow hunt. 

The only reason he gun hunts is to spend time with me and my brothers at the same time, for an extended period of time. My Dad, bad knees and all, walks through the state land swamps with us every year for the opener of gun season, but always sits on the sidelines during our favorite time of the season....bow season. Now he's coming with us for a week long hunt Nov 3-11 2012. For that, I am very thankful and my answer to your question of "Why".


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

do we let people in perfectly fine physical shape use training wheels? :rant: Please someone explain?

I don't think that question was ever answered but then again that was before Al Gore invented the internet. :lol:


----------



## boone nc (Dec 10, 2005)

I dont know why I am responding to this but here goes. I hunted several years with a compound and killed deer but had to work at it. I got the permit to use a crossbow and this will be my 4th season with it. I have killed deer with it, but have had to work just as hard. Just because you carry a cbow to the woods does not make you a deer magnet. You still have to do your homework, I have killed no more or no less deer with my cbow than compound. A man is only given a couple of tags a year, how he uses those tags is up to the man and the law.

The only drawback I see for legalizing cbows is more yahoos in the woods in bow season, but that is my selfish thought. I think if you compare modern compound and modern cbows. There really is not alot of difference in performance. The only advantage is you dont have to draw with the cbow but yet the compound is WAY more quite. Those that are against cbows should try one out before hating on them. The advantages they though were there just might not be.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Why do we let people in perfectly fine physical shape use compound bows? Please someone explain?

Any healthy male doesn't need wheels or weight let-off. Maybe Viagra can come out with a new 95% letoff compound for 2013. :lol:

If you hold the bow back for more than 4 hours, you need to call a real bowhunter! :lol::yikes:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

riverrat424 said:


> im just stating my opinion here that using a crossbow does not require nearly the skill as a compound, i hate the fact of being able to shoot a deer out there 50-60 yds with damn good accuracy.im just saying that if i have a nice buck out there with my compound that far im not taking the shot pretty sure guys with a crossbow would. so i have to agree i definetly dont understand it.


I hate the fact that you guys with those compound bows can sit there and take 30-40 Yd Shots. What are you girlymen?
I much prefer hunting with my hand spear like a real man.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

You little kids are relentless. :lol: Some people never get it I guess...


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

To promote the sport of hunting in "any" fashion and hopefully perpetuate it for "all" through the means of generating revenue from the sale of licenses. Which in turn allows the regulators to show that the "hunting" industry is a viable economic booster so the legislators will support us over the anti's.

Jim


----------



## KJC (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm still looking for a gunstock for my compound.

Oh yeah, and something to hold it at full draw, until the deer comes into range.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Everybody knows the hardest part of deer hunting is being able to draw a bow and hold it there once a deer's in range. Who cares what happens before or after that?! Eveything else is a piece of cake. The deer pretty much walk into your lap and lay down. Heck, during gun season, Im always finding big bucks hiding in my freezer. It's just too bad the DNR don't see how cool my friends think I am. :lol:


----------



## riverrat424 (Oct 20, 2008)

i said i was stating my opinion and again you guys have to go on the attack mode.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

ART said:


> Why do some people want to impose their beliefs on others.
> Some kind of arrogant control thing....


Hit the nail on the head right there


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

ART said:


> Why do some people want to impose their beliefs on others.
> Some kind of arrogant control thing....


was this your stance back when hunters were pushing to make them legal


----------



## big red1 (Jan 4, 2011)

why does a perfectly healthy person shoot a compound bow when they are capable of shooting a recurve or longbow?

why does a person shoot squrriels with a shotgun when a .22 will do the job with less meat damage?

i don't shoot a crossbow yet and can't hit the broadside of a barn with a recurve or longbow.so,i stick with the compound for now or till i'm unable to.i then might make the change over to a xbow.
the xbow does put alot of people in the woods that normally wouldn't bow hunt,yet it allows youngsters a fighting chance to enjoy the sport and some of the older folks to continue to enjoy the sport.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

walleye_18 said:


> Sorry guys just messin around :lol:


hmmmm. 

Anyway, I think you have to get back to why you hunt in the first place. Is it to spend time in the woods, a challenge to use primitive gear, or is it to kill a deer? Some will say all three, but the difference is what order you put the choices in.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

ART said:


> Why do some people want to impose their beliefs on others.
> Some kind of arrogant control thing....


You're one of those tea party conservative types ain't ya?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Isn't this thread a little behind the times? All these opinions have been stated a long time ago on this site and there is not even one new opinion that has been stated in this thread. Come on guys, more important things.:yikes:


----------



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

Listen guys i have a few buddys that use crossbows and even some family that does, i always mess around with them about it and i figured i would on here. If i had known the reaction i would get i would have passed. :lol: I hate discrimination in all forms but i love to joke around


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Why don't you delete it?

Jim


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

the answer to your question,is the same answer to many others like "why do people that are not police carry guns","why do people kill animals" and many more..simple answer..because we can..and at any time that in this country we cant..im out of here to find somewhere i can..im not a xbow hunter,but my girls are..After shooting the xbow,and finding more out about it,its a great choice of weapon to use,if used right..the idea of 50-80 yard shots with it,is a very bad choice,but the same people that tried long shots with their bow,are the same that do it with the xbow..jmo..


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

lostontheice said:


> the answer to your question,is the same answer to many others like "why do people that are not police carry guns","why do people kill animals" and many more..simple answer..because we can..and at any time that in this country we cant..im out of here to find somewhere i can..im not a xbow hunter,but my girls are..After shooting the xbow,and finding more out about it,its a great choice of weapon to use,if used right..the idea of 50-80 yard shots with it,is a very bad choice,but the same people that tried long shots with their bow,are the same that do it with the xbow..jmo..


50 yard shots are quite common out west with verticals.. eastern people arent use to it. Crossbows take the challenge completely away.. watch this weeks topshot and watch how accurate people that have never shot them before will be.. i have no problem with them being legal anymore but theres really no comparison

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I crossbow hunted once...didn't get anything. I'm sensing the initial thrill of the crossbow is waning. I was surfing Craigslist the last couple of days and noticed quite a few crossbows are being offered for sale.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Why do we let archers have 91 days in the field? :rant: Please someone explain.


Why do we let gun hunters have minimun 50 days


----------



## devinm77 (Oct 20, 2011)

Why do people use bows and gun im trying the spear!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

Why do QDMers think their superior?


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Some people's kids...SMH


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

devinm77 said:


> Why do people use bows and gun im trying the spear!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Time and place and i'll bring the camera..... and beer!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Annie knows.


----------



## walleye_18 (Mar 2, 2012)

James Dymond said:


> Why don't you delete it?
> 
> Jim


How would i do that?


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Why do they allow bow hunters in the woods during Grouse season, could be dangerous hiding in trees like they do.ne_eye::yikes:


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

walleye_18 said:


> do we let people in perfectly fine physical shape use crossbows? :rant: Please someone explain


because spears are hard to find,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:evil: or 

cuz the DNR gets another dollar for the crossbow permit ????


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Why is this thread still open?


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Top Shots on the History Channel this week they are competeing with the Bowtech Stryker Crossbow, should be a good show ....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Why come I can't have all the deers to myselfs?


----------

